# Does even one birdcel ever ascended ?



## bimaximum (Nov 6, 2020)

Not just by fixing overbite or coping nosejob but fixing the entire face ?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## joeveniro (Nov 6, 2020)

no
a birdcel will remain bircel
even if he has a head transplant, he still will have the mind of a birdcel


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 6, 2020)

You can only ascend as far as your starting base being a multiplier. If you get to that point, at best you could probably look like a normie. Whereas a 5PSL with decent features with something fixable like downward growth/recession could ascend way harder because 5PSL is way higher of a multiplier than 2 PSL.


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Nov 6, 2020)

Birdcel are in the end of the totem pole when it comes to recession, meaning they have the absolute worst facial development. Maybe double jaw surgery could make you look "okay" but you will never ascend any higher than psl 3-4.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Nov 7, 2020)

what is a birdcel could you guys explain it to me or send me photos


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 7, 2020)

There was a guy fron 4chan that had DJS and rhino (and maybe something else) and his photos were posted here 

He was ascended hard, like really hard.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 7, 2020)

Ye that's like the biggest and most common failo on here


----------



## mewcoper (Nov 11, 2020)

If you are birdcel don't worry in my opinion birdcels have biggest ascension potencial because they are only lacking lower third, big nose, probably flat midface and recessed orbitals so most of them fixable with bimax + chin wing maybe after some implants for under eye thats it. It's easier than fixing manletism, ipd and other skull related problems. Most of the dramatic bimax result i saw comes from birdcels tbh they can increase legit 1-1.5 psl points which is gonna be very life changer.


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 11, 2020)

mewcoper said:


> If you are birdcel don't worry in my opinion birdcels have biggest ascension potencial because they are only lacking lower third, big nose, probably flat midface and recessed orbitals so most of them fixable with bimax + chin wing maybe after some implants for under eye thats it. It's easier than fixing manletism, ipd and other skull related problems. Most of the dramatic bimax result i saw comes from birdcels tbh they can increase legit 1-1.5 psl points which is gonna be very life changer.



Thanks for lifefuel words.
I also think that birdcelism can be fixed and I’m glad to be in contact with competent surgeons. 
I keep faith because I have decent features and harmony, chin is strong enough to fraud I guess.
But the surgery path is long for birdcels. Truly fixing downward growth is complex and involve modifications all over the face.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 12, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Thanks for lifefuel words.
> I also think that birdcelism can be fixed and I’m glad to be in contact with competent surgeons.
> I keep faith because I have decent features and harmony, chin is strong enough to fraud I guess.
> But the surgery path is long for birdcels. Truly fixing downward growth is complex and involve modifications all over the face.


i thought downward growth was unfixable?


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Nov 12, 2020)

if u r 6 6, with good frame and white, i guess u dont even need surgery tbh


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 12, 2020)

I am a birdcel and I will show a truly marvelous ascension never seen before. 

Everybody on this forum will say it is impossible, but it won't be anymore once I did it. I have an incredibly narrow downward grown skull, wimp skull with terrible hairline and feminine forehead, bulgous nose and extreme recession, almost no mandible, a properly boneless narrow skull


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## mewcoper (Nov 12, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> View attachment 800288


ahhhh those normies, nose job lmao 🤣🤣


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 12, 2020)

Birdcels have great potencial


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 12, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> View attachment 800288


Marykate is ultra light blue pilled


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 12, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Not just by fixing overbite or coping nosejob but fixing the entire face ?


No 
Birdcel profile is Cause by vertical growth, a lot of vertical growth




Red is average Birdcel - Just patologic recession and excessive maxilla height
So o Birdcel cant ascended as long as we wont be able to shorten entire maxilla and bring literały everything forward and move ramus forward and down


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 12, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> No
> Birdcel profile is Cause by vertical growth, a lot of vertical growth
> View attachment 800302


Birdcelism is brutal.


Hunterslayer said:


> So o Birdcel cant ascended as long as we wont be able to shorten entire maxilla and bring literały everything forward and move ramus forward and down


A Birdcel can definitely ascend. I agree that the potential is limited at some point.
But moving nose base and jaw CCW is doable, ramus can be covered by implants or moved with ostheotomies, orbitals can be frauded, and that's pretty much it.
I never seen a birdcel properly fixing these three areas. I understand it's a lot but that's nothing in a lifetime, and ascension is somehow guaranteed.
Birdcelism is not a death sentence in itself


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 12, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> I am a birdcel and I will show a truly marvelous ascension never seen before.
> 
> Everybody on this forum will say it is impossible, but it won't be anymore once I did it. I have an incredibly narrow downward grown skull, wimp skull with terrible hairline and feminine forehead, bulgous nose and extreme recession, almost no mandible, a properly boneless narrow skull



I'm proud of you kingcel.
It seems that many birdcel including myself have this naturally recessed hairline as well. FUE is on the list tbh tbh


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 12, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> View attachment 800288



@MentalistKebab Is it the result you were talking about ?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 12, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> @MentalistKebab Is it the result you were talking about ?


Oh yes. I thought he was from 4chan tho


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 12, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Oh yes. I thought he was from 4chan tho



Ascension but look very normie at the end.
Thanks god I have better features to begin with.
FUE was a nice move tho.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 12, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> No
> Birdcel profile is Cause by vertical growth, a lot of vertical growth
> View attachment 800302
> 
> ...


Couldn't CCW + Bimax improve such cases?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 12, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Couldn't CCW + Bimax improve such cases?


Ccw bimax wouldn't shorten your nose , your vertical zygos, your cranial base (so the direction of entire growth) and your sloping flat forehead.
Also probably won't do much for high gonial angle and short ramus(nothing probably) 
Ccw bimax is far from decent solution but it is what IT is


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 12, 2020)

Birdcels are the ones who can potentially change the most
But until they fix everything they are doomed to perish as permavirgins
Birdceldom should be classified as disability


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 12, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> i thought downward growth was unfixable?


Cause downward growth is unfixable , Just look at my avi and think if any surgery would bring Red skull to pink skull(so shorten nose, lower gonial angle, remodel whole rarmus, shorten overall maxilla na bring all forward, move forward forehead, increase distance from nasion to eyes and most important fix big cranial base angle which doesn't support brain properly)


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 12, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Cause downward growth is unfixable , Just look at my avi and think if any surgery would bring Red skull to pink skull(so shorten nose, lower gonial angle, remodel whole rarmus, shorten overall maxilla na bring all forward, move forward forehead, increase distance from nasion to eyes and most important fix big cranial base angle which doesn't support brain properly)


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 12, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> View attachment 800774


Everything above alveoral ringe stay exacly the same


----------



## WhatsMonogamy (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Cause downward growth is unfixable , Just look at my avi and think if any surgery would bring Red skull to pink skull(so shorten nose, lower gonial angle, remodel whole rarmus, shorten overall maxilla na bring all forward, move forward forehead, increase distance from nasion to eyes and most important fix big cranial base angle which doesn't support brain properly)



What if its Bimax CCW with cutting some of the maxilla away and then (side)chinwing to correct ramus and overall gonial angle? Forhead reduction or shaving + Hairline lowering and while your at it opening your entire forhead, why not let them fill your browridge with bonecement 3.5 mm vertical and horizontal?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

WhatsMonogamy said:


> What if its Bimax CCW with cutting some of the maxilla away and then (side)chinwing to correct ramus and overall gonial angle? Forhead reduction or shaving + Hairline lowering and while your at it opening your entire forhead, why not let them fill your browridge with bonecement 3.5 mm vertical and horizontal?


Sounds good
But don't even expect even half of downward growth will be cured.
Nose simply limit this


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 14, 2020)

They always do chin wing first and after that bimax right?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Sounds good
> But don't even expect even half of downward growth will be cured.
> Nose simply limit this


not all birdcels have long mid faces. im a birdcall with compact midface and decent zygos. also look at younes bendjima, birdcall side profile but good midface and ratios


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Dec 2, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> not all birdcels have long mid faces. im a birdcall with compact midface and decent zygos. also look at younes bendjima, birdcall side profile but good midface and ratios
> 
> View attachment 843245
> 
> View attachment 843246





DatGuyYouLike said:


> not all birdcels have long mid faces. im a birdcall with compact midface and decent zygos. also look at younes bendjima, birdcall side profile but good midface and ratios
> 
> View attachment 843245
> 
> View attachment 843246




This is probably one of the worst cases of birdcellism I've seen. No teenage love for birdcels= pedophile at 50, jfl the low iqcel thought that prime jb was really interested in meeting with his 18th century tier oral hygiene ass.

But do you really think a jaw that volumetrically small, could be improved to something chad tier?? Bimax+implants to get to this


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 2, 2020)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> This is probably one of the worst cases of birdcellism I've seen. No teenage love for birdcels= pedophile at 50, jfl the low iqcel thought that prime jb was really interested in meeting with his 18th century tier oral hygiene ass.
> 
> But do you really think a jaw that volumetrically small, could be improved to something chad tier?? Bimax+implants to get to this
> View attachment 843298




I mean look at LordMadness' bimax ccw result. His forward growth from side profile is not far from Paulo Costa, and he now has a good mandibular plane angle too. So he only needs jaw angle implants, and his jaw will be virtually model tier, as long as the jaw angle implants are realistic looking.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Dec 2, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> I mean look at LordMadness' bimax ccw result. His forward growth from side profile is not far from Paulo Costa, and he good a mandibular plane angle too. He only needs jaw angle implants now, and his jaw will be virtually model tier, so long as the jaw angle implants are realistic looking.


Hooope




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Is a side wing osteotomy not possible after DJS?
> 
> I’m trying to figure out if I have to get jaw angle implants or if I can just get a side wing osteotomy?
> 
> ...


Instagram. I dont think a full chin wing cut would be possible unless maybe u didnt get any rotation of the jaw, because bimax with ccw would change the jaw shape from being straight to curved.

Im getting bimax ccw and mini chin wing in 1 surgery, then jaw angle implants after that surgery, so the ramus matches the front of the jaw.


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 4, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> View attachment 800288


ohh thats what a birdcel is


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> It seems I’ll need CCW as will as @TheLordMadness got it too, I’m pretty sure. Additionally, Dr. Andreischev recommended I get it too.
> 
> Are you getting custom jaw angle implants? I’ll probably go to Eppley.


No, assuming everything goes well with Ramieri on my bimax, ill probably return to him again for the custom jaw angle implants. He posted this result just this week, was really impressive to me:





And he uses peek which is better for the jaw bone, silicone, especially in the jaw risks heavy bone resorption over time, since its a soft material unlike PEEK. 

Also Ramieri probably doesnt charge 15k usd for a simple implant like Eppley and Yaremchuk do, theyre good surgeons but overpriced. I also live in EU so its easier to go to Italy again than USA.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 4, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> No, assuming everything goes well with Ramieri on my bimax, ill probably return to him again for the custom jaw angle implants. He posted this result just this week, was really impressive to me:
> View attachment 848193
> 
> 
> ...


But fraud as italian i'm ngl, or speak italian, he charges more when you'r foreigner. Mirin results hope you ascend hard.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 4, 2020)

NCT said:


> Birdcels are the ones who can potentially change the most
> But until they fix everything they are doomed to perish as permavirgins
> Birdceldom should be classified as disability


you described me perfectly.. im a curry birdcel


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 6, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> I am a birdcel and I will show a truly marvelous ascension never seen before.
> 
> Everybody on this forum will say it is impossible, but it won't be anymore once I did it. I have an incredibly narrow downward grown skull, wimp skull with terrible hairline and feminine forehead, bulgous nose and extreme recession, almost no mandible, a properly boneless narrow skull


bump


----------



## mvp2v1 (Oct 6, 2022)

bimaximum said:


> Not just by fixing overbite or coping nosejob but fixing the entire face ?


----------



## mvp2v1 (Oct 6, 2022)

bimaximum said:


> View attachment 800774


I feel like Paul is the most CFD pilled surgeon in the world (based on the little I have seen) a super Bimax by him, preferably with a lefort 3, and midface shortening surgery, also with a decent MSE (4-6mm) before these procedures, and maybe some other stuff depending on your eye situation, a incel destined for a life of pedophelia can ascend to HTN at leased, as long as you take up other good lifestyle habits. I forgot to add conservative implants to really seal the deal. This is what I would do if I did not have faith in natural methods (which I do)


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 1, 2022)

Boldandbeautiful said:


> Hooope
> 
> View attachment 843351


----------

